# Cowan Lake Musky 6/18/11



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I probably shouldve post this here instead of in Southwest Ohio so this might be a repost to some...

This is my 1st Musky of the year. I guess i'll lable it as a "accidental catch" because i was fishing for Bass. Great fight, Caught on a Booyah Buzzbait, and 30lb Power Pro line


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

beautiful catch! I bet that was a blast.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolute Beauty & well done!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

it was a great fight i was happilly suprised !! thanks guys


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

very cool, congrats!


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Great One! I'm glad to see that there are some left in Cowan!
Scott Shampton


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome Fish! That had to be quite the strike..Did you think for a second it was a bass?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice fish ! I hope to catch a muskie one of these days


----------

